

The iPhone Haters - edw519
http://www.newsweek.com/id/145435/output/print

======
Alex3917
"Get ready for the second coming: the iPhone 3G—which can run only on AT&T's
third-generation (3G) cellular network—goes on sale today."

I found the error, what do I win?

------
asimjalis
Interestingly the Newsweek article was almost completely made up of excerpts
from posts off the web. Is this the future of the traditional print media?

